# Beat sharp bookmakers with me! :)



## igorv77 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello! My name is Igor. I am 21 years old professional bettor from Croatia. I've been placing bets since I was 15 and finally for the last 2 years im successfully living from placing football bets. 

All my bets are made with Pinnacle sports or Dafabet.

I decided to give out  daily free tips on this forum to help my fellow bettors. I'll also track my free bets performance..

Feel free to contact me if you want all bets i place (25+ bets daily) or if you want to work with me seriously at ivlaovic4@gmail.com.


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 9, 2022)

Tips for tomorrow 10.11.

Fortaleza vs Bragantino -  Fortaleza -1 ah  2.32
Santa Fe vs Pereira - Santa Fe 2.25
Manchester United  vs Aston Villa - United -1ah 2.13
Volos vs Gianina - Volos -0.75ah  2.00
Rayo Vallecano vs Celta - Rayo Vallecano 2.16

All odds are from Pinnacle.


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 9, 2022)

how do u play those matches? single or combo? how do u combine and how much u stake for game?


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 9, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> how do u play those matches? single or combo? how do u combine and how much u stake for game?


All singles. I bet 1% of my bankroll on each bet..


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 10, 2022)

Tips for tomorrow 11.10

Dornbirn vs Vorwarts Dornbirn 2.22
Leuven vs Seraing Seraing +0.75 2.13
Litex vs Etar Litex +0.25 2.01
Dusseldorf vs Kaislautern Kaislautern+0.25 2.22
Kiel vs Hannover over 3 2.06

Good luck!


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 11, 2022)

Tips for tomorrow 12.11

Westerlo vs Oostende Oostende+0.5 2.12
Bayadh vs Oran Bayadh -0.75 2.27
Arda vs Botev arda dnb 2.14
Cherno vs cska Sofia cherno dnb 2.14
Changchun vs Tianjin under 2.25 2.11

Performance(10€ per bet)
Bets: 5
Profit: +31.83€
ROI:63%


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 11, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> how do u play those matches? single or combo? how do u combine and how much u stake for game?


No professional bettor place combo bets. Combo bets are for mug bettors


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 11, 2022)

igorv77 said:


> Hello! My name is Igor. I am 21 years old professional bettor from Croatia. I've been placing bets since I was 15 and finally for the last 2 years im successfully living from placing football bets.
> 
> All my bets are made with Pinnacle sports or Dafabet.
> 
> ...


Do you compare your bets at given odds, with the closing odds? Should give great information on value.


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 11, 2022)

Yes. On most of my bets odds drop. Rarely they go up..


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 14, 2022)

Sorry I've been busy last couple of days..

Tips for tomorrow Monday 14.11

Wimbledon vs Weymouth Weymouth +1.25 2.11
Derby vs Torquay Torquay +2 2.43
Gillingham vs flyde Gillingham -0.75 2.11
Hartlepool vs Solihul moors Hartlepool dnb 2.11

Performance (10€ stakes)
Bets: 10
Profit: 19.2€
ROI: 19.20%


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 14, 2022)

Rabat vs berkane under 1.75 2.14
(Sorry forgot to add this tip)


----------



## igorv77 (Nov 18, 2022)

Tips for tomorrow 19.11
Croatia Zmijavci vs Dragovoljac 1 2.05
Bijelo brdo vs Orijent over 2.5 2.05
Cibalia vs vukovar under 1.5(team) Cibalia 1.72
Dugopolje vs Rudes 2 2.48
Hellerup vs Aarhus over 2.5 1.558

Performance:
Bets:15
Profit: 16.1€
ROI: 10.5%


----------

